# Mikroncontroller + Programmer-Kit



## epitr (1. Mai 2012)

Huhu,
ich lerne seit etwa einem Jahr das Programmieren eines 8051 Controllers und würde auch gerne mal etwas praktisches damit anstellen.
Ich habe mir überlegt einen Mikrocontroller und ein Programmer-Kit zu kaufen und damit LEDs zu steuern (Lauflicht, *Temperatursteuerung*).

Da ich leider keine Erfahrung mit der Hardware selbst habe, brauche ich Hilfe von euch.
Welcher Mikrocontroller und welches Programmer-Kit ist dafür geeignet?
Lässt sich das Programm dann auch mit uVision programmieren?

Vielen Dank


----------



## MetallSimon (1. Mai 2012)

Also ich hab das Atmel Evaluationsboard von Pollin(ATMEL Evaluations-Board Version 2.0.1 - Bausatz - Bausätze / Module - Bausätze - - Pollin Electronic)  und find das eigentlich recht gut. Da kann man z.B. einen ATmega16 draufsetzen.
Ansonsten ist der Arduino auch sehr gut.


----------



## epitr (5. Mai 2012)

Danke dir,
das ist ja echt mal eine günstige Variante.
Habe bisher nur Boards für 80+ Euro gefunden.

Werde mir dann bald mal so ein Board zulegen.


----------



## joasas (6. Mai 2012)

Ich bin kein Freund des Pollin Boards. Habe es zwar selbst, aber das meiste ist Müll - Programmer ist langsam und funktioniert nur mit Fricklerei, die Steckverbindungen sind nervig und man arbeitet in der Regel mit "veralteten" Controllern wie dem ATmega8. 

Meiner Meinung nach fährt man mit einem Board direkt von Atmel besser, denn da ist alles aufeinander abgestimmt, kostet natürlich mehr, aber gerade beim Einstieg ist unzuverlässige Hardware ein "Motivationskiller".

Wenn es günstig sein soll, dann schau dir mal das TI Launchpad oder das STM32F4 an. Man muss nicht immer nur Atmel nehmen. 

Achte darauf, dass du einen originalen Programmer kaufst, Bastellösungen sind hier kurz gesagt Müll. Sicherlich werden einige hier mit dem Preisargument kommen. Aber das ist nicht zu vergleichen mit dem Zeitaufwand den ein Bastelprogrammiergerät kostet, so funktioniert es oft nicht aus der IDE heraus, dann kann es z.B. kein Debugging oder man wartet bei neueren Controllern auf die Unterstützung. Sprich es lohnt sich einfach nicht.

Für die ersten Gehversuche reicht eh ein Steckbrett, danach kommt man schnell in einen Bereich, in dem man die Platinen ätzen bzw. direkt auf Lochrasterplatinen arbeiten muss, ab diesem Zeitpunkt wird so ein Dev Board in der Regel nur noch zum Beschreiben des Controller verwendet, für mehr nicht.


----------



## Shynthoras (10. Mai 2012)

Ich würde dir zu Arduino raten. 

Damit umzugehen ist einfach und du brauchst kein extra programmiergerät/karte, weil du alles über den Pc machen kannst.

Und teuer ist das auch nicht. Das größte board (ArduinoMega) kostet um die 40euronen.
Das "mega"board hat 54i/o pins davon 14 mit pwm unterstützung. Mehr weis ich grad nicht auswendig 
Schau einfach mal auf http://www.arduino.cc


----------

